# Young female Blackbird



## *Bob* (Dec 22, 2005)

Ive not been able to get out to photograph much lately what with work commitments and the like, but heres a little female Blackbird I captured in my garden the other day.


----------



## duncanp (Dec 22, 2005)

nice DOF and youve caught the early / evening sun, i cant tell which, that highlights her eye and beek, which are incredibly sharp Good Job cant hink of any criticism! :thumbup:


----------



## suryad (Dec 22, 2005)

Very sharp!! Can you post the lens you were using? And did you post it straight from the camera or after some tweakage in PS?


----------



## *Bob* (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi thanks,
It was taken using a little budget Sigma 70-300mm.
The image has had some "tweaking".
Firstly its been cropped and Ive messed with curves a little to bring out the feather detail slightly.
Its also had some USM and a very distracting leaf removed from the right hand side.
Also its been run through "Neat Image" just to soften up the background a little and bring the bird forward a bit after it had been sharpened.
Heres the original straight from camera uncropped and resized..






Heres the exif stuff..
Sigma 70-300mm @ 195mm
1/40thSec @ F/5.6 ISO 200


----------



## wls3 (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice shot! 
Like what you did in PS also

Bill


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 22, 2005)

that's great PS work, but you had a beautiful photo to work with!  great stuff!  :thumbup:


----------



## EscapeTurn (Dec 22, 2005)

wow, nice editing job!


----------



## skiboarder72 (Dec 22, 2005)

awesome i can't wait to get shots like this when I get this lens in a few days


----------



## Calliope (Dec 22, 2005)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> that's great PS work, but you had a beautiful photo to work with! great stuff! :thumbup:


 
my thoughts exactly!!  Very nice!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 22, 2005)

brilliant as always Bob, nice PS work.. I need some lessons in Neat Image!


----------



## JonK (Dec 22, 2005)

Beautiful shot and compo bob.


----------



## M @ k o (Dec 22, 2005)

Awesome use of light Bob and very crisp! Nice photo.


----------



## Mansi (Dec 23, 2005)

beautiful shot Bob! love your pp... 
always a treat to view your images
thanks for sharing


----------

